# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أنت أدرى بنفسك ...

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة



----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نسأل الله تعالى ان يقينا شرور انفسنا وشر الشيطان وشركه
اثابكم الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نسأل الله تعالى ان يقينا شرور انفسنا وشر الشيطان وشركه
> اثابكم الله


آمين وإياك

----------


## عادل الغرياني

*بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم 
كم كنت أشتاق إليكم 
نفعكم الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم 
> كم كنت أشتاق إليكم 
> نفعكم الله تعالى*


وفيكم بارك الله، والقلوب لبعضها تشتاق

----------


## أم يعقوب

واللهُ عزَّ وجلَّ، رحمنُ الدنيا،ورحيمُ الآخرةِ أعلمُ بنا منْ أنفسِنا؛نسألُهُ برحمتِهِ التي وسِعتْ كلَّ شيءٍ أنْ يهديَنا،ويصلحَ أحوالَنا،ويجمعَ  نا على كلمةِ التوحيدِ والتقوى ،ويغفرَ لنا ويحييَ قلوبَنا---- واللهُ المستعانُ.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> واللهُ عزَّ وجلَّ، رحمنُ الدنيا،ورحيمُ الآخرةِ أعلمُ بنا منْ أنفسِنا؛نسألُهُ برحمتِهِ التي وسِعتْ كلَّ شيءٍ أنْ يهديَنا،ويصلحَ أحوالَنا،ويجمعَ  نا على كلمةِ التوحيدِ والتقوى ،ويغفرَ لنا ويحييَ قلوبَنا---- واللهُ المستعانُ.


آمين

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرًا..

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرًا..


وجزاك مثله

----------

